# duck blinds



## tino (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi i just made a homemade pond in my back field.Im gonna put a duck blind but i dont even know where to start i dont really want to dig its clay so.I was thinking of pvc but if anyone has any ideas it would be kool.TY


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Layout blind if you really want to be low profile...


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i wouldnt leave the blind out there. PVC in windy conditions can blow your blind in the next county. If you want a permanent one i would use condoit. Drive the poles in the clay and put burlap around. Condoit can run ya 4 bucks a per 6ft pole. My :2cents:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would dig a big trench(tall enough to stand in), fill it with concrete put sliding doors over the top pf it and have a sweet as duck blind. But it will cost some $$$.


----------



## tino (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for replys.But id need TNT to make a hole in that ground.Anyway i think i got a idea i made some suits for paintballing and i just throw some grass on there and u got ur self ur own little blind.Kinda sucks layin in the water but thats duck hunting.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Just build a box about 8 ft long four feet wide and four feet tall. Then put a bench on the backside, inside the box with a shelve for shells and coffee in the front. Knotch out spaces to lean up shotguns. Before the season, attach chicken wire around the outside, then weave native grasses through the chicken wire. Also, local ducks will become acostum to the blind. Then let em have it.


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

Man Its to bad u cant dig i built a three man blind for about 100$ its big and its got a heater and cook stove in it for when we have to set out all day. if u have a pond u own and have time to do it its a good setup all u have to do is get a 500-750 gallon plastic tank like the ones u see on farmers sprayers. u can find these anywhere ppl make them and they always have rejects that the will give away or sell dirtcheap get one of these cut it off at the disered level and dig a hole in the ground when u put the tank in the ground pour cement in the bottom of the tank to keep it from floating and then we took metal welded it into a squar frame and and put for posts on it that go over the pit the frame has a track on it with a lid that slides both ways to give u a free range or shooting and our lid has 3 squares sawed in the top and hinged so if we want to we dont even have to slide the top back we can just stand up and shoot it all depends on how the birds are and the weather is. GanderCommander


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

my brother and his freind made some awsome blinds out of condoit. they say they work pretty dam slick. and they dont break or bend. 
They said the best way to do it is weld them together.


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

build a box the size and at the spot you desire. Use 3/4 plywood or pole barn metal siding. Back fill around it at least half way up. plant grass and or brush or transplant vegatation from the area. Be sure this is what you want to do. a coffin box of a layout blind is nice for one person. Oh if you go with a permanant blind cover it with a roof as them birds will be looking hard at times. Roll back or throw back type are the best or go with drop down windows. The building materails you can use are all up to you. I would recommend blending in as much as possible no matter with design you go with. Good luck. When you get er done post some pix?
No off season,
Chuck


----------

